# Monitor Calibration System - Suggestions please



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Does anyone here use a color calibration system on their monitors?

I think it is time to seriously consider calibrating my monitor. I just don't know how or what to use.

I'm considering the Datacolor Spyder3 Elite System. Is that what I need? I'm not sure if it will help make my prints match the screen or not. But most important, I want the images on the screen to look good when sent off to an outside print lab.

Just one gottcha on my part. I'm partially colorblind, so it could prove difficult for me to make decisions if asked about what the calibrator sees and any changes I should make. Not sure I can do that.

Easy, simple and straighforward would be a big plus for me.

What say you?

Thanks
Mike


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I use the Spyder2 Colorimeter to profile my monitor and it made a world of difference. That is the only one I am familiar with but to use it, you definitely have to make choices for brightness and contrast settings. Then it does the rest as far as the colors go. So if you are just colorblind, and can see shades of black and grey ok then I would think you could use it fine. You can always have someone else that is not colorblind, sit with you during the process to make sure it is done properly. Then you just have to trust it and profile regularly.

Someone else will have to speak about the printing. I use Mpix and sometimes my prints look just like on my monitor and sometimes they are not even close. I think this is more their doing than mine. If I were to use a lab for a lot of prints, like you are probably thinking about, I might try a more professional company. Miller is the Pro side of Mpix and I have heard good things about them.
James


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I use the Spyder3. Very easy and quick to use, It will also create and manage multiple profiles if you have more than one monitor on a system.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Yep...same here, bought it off of POTN and made a BIG difference


Pocketfisherman said:


> I use the Spyder3. Very easy and quick to use, It will also create and manage multiple profiles if you have more than one monitor on a system.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Spyder 2 fo me as well...seems to do the job.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Spyder 2 for me


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Mike,
I forgot to mention that you don't have to answer color questions with the Spyder systems. You may have to set your monitor to a factory preset white point which should be a menu option in your monitors set up screen. You will also have to set brightness and contrast as directed. Then the SW and colorimeter do the rest while you watch.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback.

Years ago, I asked my wife to get my blue shirt out of the closet. She couldn't find it. So I pointed it out right where I said it was hanging on a hanger. "That's purple!" she said.  And to think, I really liked that shirt!

Yeah, colors have been a struggle for me for a loong time. I didn't see a color chart until my freshman year in college. I couldn't find a single number in the chart with the red/green dots. Everybody got a good laugh out of that.

Mike


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I bought the Spyder 2 express version and have calibrated 3 monitors and works great. http://www.amazon.com/ColorVision-Spyder2-Express-Win-Mac/dp/B000ES4PYU/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1211236723&sr=8-1

I really like the results and is easy to use and not but around $60.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

as everyone else said, the spyder works very well.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The Spyder2 Express is now $50 with free shipping from Amazon. That's a real good deal compared to local store prices.
http://www.amazon.com/ColorVision-Sp...986 76&sr=8-1


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I just ordered the Spyder2 Suite.
Mike


----------

